# Show Off Your Angels!



## NomiGold

Hey everyone! My tank is still cycling (bah), and it'll be quite a while until I can add some angels. So to stave off the impatience, I was wondering if you all could share some pictures of your angelfish? 

Go on, don't be shy! I know we all love to show off our fish!


----------



## laurahmm

These are my pride and joy  Had to get them from the States! 

Laura


----------



## NomiGold

Wow, that is some extreme orange on those koi!


----------



## PanzerFodder

Very nice fish Laurahmm  some of the best looking koi I have seen, will have to look into getting a couple of these in the future when I have more tank space  .

Photo of my Zebra


----------



## novice

laurahmm said:


> These are my pride and joy  Had to get them from the States!
> 
> Laura


waiting for the babies


----------



## ryno1974

I don't appear to be able to take a picture of my fish to save my life, but here are my angels.........


----------



## carmenh

This is my only angel now. He's around 15 years old and has outlived several partners and numerous offspring... I'm sure he wouldn't win any shows but he's cool. 
I think he and my clown loaches have an arrangement...the tank is right next to my bed and as soon as I move in the morning, the loaches start clicking like crazy and he swims back and forth staring at me. Who can sleep through that!?!


----------



## Holidays

carmenh said:


> This is my only angel now. He's around 15 years old and has outlived several partners and numerous offspring... I'm sure he wouldn't win any shows but he's cool.
> I think he and my clown loaches have an arrangement...the tank is right next to my bed and as soon as I move in the morning, the loaches start clicking like crazy and he swims back and forth staring at me. Who can sleep through that!?!


wow 15 years, he's a champ...you're a champ


----------



## carmenh

Aw thanks 


Holidays said:


> wow 15 years, he's a champ...you're a champ


----------



## NomiGold

Great angels everyone! 

I can only aspire to keep my angels for 15 years!


----------



## laurahmm

*pictures of my angels that I just got from Fairdeal*

Hi there,

For you angelfish lovers out there, you guys are all probably wondering what the pinoy angels that I got from Harold (Fairdeal) look like. Here are some pictures if you are curious. The smokey pinoy is around dime size. They are showing their blue actually at this size already. The paraiba pinoy's are the black angelfish. They are around dime size as well but are too young to show any patches of blue I'm assuming. The ghost pearlscales are quite blue and gorgeous although they are larger, around quarter size.


----------



## Angelic

She's one pf my favourites =P probably be because shes my first. I realy like the stripes on her dorsal fin, they are soo much brighter in person I can't really explain what it looks like










These are the angels I got from the recent Hamilton auction,that people were saying were from Angel Plus. I only have two of the three in a picture because the other was hiding and that was the one I liked the most =( he/she is the most red, i'll try to get a pic of it but the juveniles are all so fast and I've never photographed fish before


----------



## Amazongypsy

These are my best parent raisers and my biggest veils. So graceful to watch


----------



## NomiGold

laurahmm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For you angelfish lovers out there, you guys are all probably wondering what the pinoy angels that I got from Harold (Fairdeal) look like. Here are some pictures if you are curious. The smokey pinoy is around dime size. They are showing their blue actually at this size already. The paraiba pinoy's are the black angelfish. They are around dime size as well but are too young to show any patches of blue I'm assuming. The ghost pearlscales are quite blue and gorgeous although they are larger, around quarter size.


Well, now I know I have to hold out for pinoy angels!


----------



## Lee_D

Here is a picture of a couple of "Wild Peruvian Altums" I picked up at BA last fall. There are three in the tank with 15 Pristella Tetras. Not the best choice for a Dither fish as they are to fast for the Angels and tend to win the food fights. I bought 5 Angels at the time. The other two didn't fair as well and I had to put them in a seperate tank.

Lee


----------



## Angelic

Nice angels Lei


----------



## carmenh

For a couple of weeks or so, my old angel has been looking bloated and lethargic, and hasn't wanted food. When I woke up this morning, he was at the bottom of the tank, nose down, breathing but unable to right himself. The kribs were starting to pester him, so I put him in a large net and put it at the top of the tank. I just got home and he's still breathing but barely. If he doesn't pass away on his own soon, I'm going to euthanize him  He's been a cool fish...



carmenh said:


> This is my only angel now. He's around 15 years old and has outlived several partners and numerous offspring... I'm sure he wouldn't win any shows but he's cool.
> I think he and my clown loaches have an arrangement...the tank is right next to my bed and as soon as I move in the morning, the loaches start clicking like crazy and he swims back and forth staring at me. Who can sleep through that!?!


----------



## george

Sorry to hear that Carmen. Hope it will recover and be with you for many years.


----------



## carmenh

Thanks, but he died on his own last night. He had a really good life...
Unfortunately, that leaves the youngster that I just got as a companion for him solo. 
If anyone has a single, healthy, placid angelfish they want to re-home (Mississauga, Oakville, Burlington, Hamilton) let me know...



george said:


> Sorry to hear that Carmen. Hope it will recover and be with you for many years.


----------



## laurahmm

Sorry about the bad news =/ He did have a great life though... I've never heard of any angel living 15 years! He must have taken really good care of him.


----------



## carmenh

Thank you 


laurahmm said:


> Sorry about the bad news =/ He did have a great life though... I've never heard of any angel living 15 years! He must have taken really good care of him.


----------



## Steve99

*big guy*

I got this guy from lfs then noticed left ventral fin had some bad damage if you look close at the rear stripe you can see a little red scwiggle it looked bloody that was on thurs now its healing not red anymore, but a beauty with the blue face and long blue fins


----------



## Steve99

*gold platinum pearlscale*

this girl (I think girl) was so aggressive towards the big guy in the previous post I took out for a day then put her back and she was more calm and she was the one hiding from the others


----------



## Steve99

*PB*

I have three pb like this one the blue is amazing the picture isn't as blue as the fish its like the camera erases some blue


----------



## laurahmm

Very nice angels Steve, 

The zebra Pb is a beauty thats for sure.. I love the blue colouring...


----------



## Angelic

Wow Steve! The blue on your angels looks so nice


----------



## Lexingtonmax

If any of you Angel breeders want to give a few of your "to be culled" fry a good home where they will grow up just as pets please pm me. I have a soft spot for raising unwanted fry


----------



## loonie

I am looking for quality Koi Angel fries like the ones Laurahmm has. The one from Anglefin, theirs do not have good orange colour. Anyone selling, please let me know, thanks


----------



## acropora1981

My angels...


----------



## luluxiu

I think he and my clown loach tank arrangement is ... ... next to my bed, as long as I move in the morning, loach start clicking like crazy, he swam back and forth staring at me...


----------

